# retainer fee



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

More out of curiosity questions. I will let you know what I do after I've had a few responses if anyone wants to answer of course. 

Do you charge clients to keep their slots? 
If so after how many weeks/walks/visits. 
Do you charge full price or just a percentage of the fee? If a percentage how much? 

Thank you.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

In what circumstances?

I never charge to hold a slot. I have two term time dogs. I took them on knowing that they were such. I just try and fill their slots during the hols by offering more walks to those I already have or I have a couple that walk just when I'm free.

I must admit to rather enjoying the extra time during the hols


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Our daycare dogs get 30 days 'off' per year and after that they pay 10% to keep the space as I only have 3 permanent daycare spaces and they are all full, with a waiting list.

I don't charge to hold dog walking, as I can usually rearrange walks to fill the gap, but term time only dogs who only have 2/3 days per week pay 50p more per walk because their dog walking space is empty more frequently than it is used.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Ok I was asking because I had a client ask if there was one for a two week holiday. I had already told her there wasn't one to which she seemed quite shocked. I have never planned on having one so her question caught me by surprise


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Ownedbymany said:


> Ok I was asking because I had a client ask if there was one for a two week holiday. I had already told her there wasn't one to which she seemed quite shocked. I have never planned on having one so her question caught me by surprise


I had something similar to this, but the lady had been a childminder and that supposedly is how childminders work, you pay if the child is there or not.

Personally I feel very uncomfortable charging when I haven't done anything. The first time I arrived to pick up a dog and it wasn't there I said not to worry about it. However I did charge the full walk rate the next time, and after that they texted to let me know if they weren't going to be there. I didn't bother that it was after my official notice period (9am the same day for walks), I was just glad to not have wasted journeys!

Unlike Linda I charge less for walking during term time if they are walked all 5 days in a week as it frees me during the school holidays to either have boarding dogs or have time off - not that that happens very often!


----------

